# Polio the cure for Cancer ?



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Did anyone see 60 minutes last night. Research using restructured Polio injected straight into the tumor, caused the body's natural imune system to attack the Cancer/Polio. Polio stays in the cancer and does not spread. Results are said to be miraculous. I pray it is true.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

I saw it. They are also experimenting using it on other cancers. Amazing. 

I was hoping they would explain why they originally tried it (polio vac). Who would have ever thought?...


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

One of the main drugs used to fight my son's Leukemia was Vincristine. Comes from the Periwinkle flower. Who figured that one out? Someone much smarter than me for sure.

Hope it lives up to expectations.


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

Two years ago I started having clumps of blood when I urinated. Turned out I had bladder cancer. The urologist only solution was to remove my bladder and have me use a bag. I did research on the web and found an experimental procedure. They took a genetically altered tuberculosis virus and using a catheter left it in my bladder for a couple of hours. This caused my immune system to go crazy and attack the cancer. After a course of doing this once a week for 3 weeks every 3 months I am now cancer free. Unfortunately, this was $4,000 a dose and not covered by my insurance since it is an experimental drug. Here are some details http://www.macmillan.org.uk/Cancerinformation/Cancertypes/Bladder/Treatingearly/BCGtreatment.aspx


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

There's also a documentary on HBO called Vice:Killing Cancer. Same subject. Using viruses to kill cancer. They use smallpox, common cold and even HIV to kill tumors. Very, very encouraging stuff.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

PBS is running a three part special right now on cancer. Tonights was on the beginning research and treatment. It is produced by Ken Burns.

Cancer: The Emperor of All Maladies

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2015/03/29/pbs-cancer-documentary/70349126/


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Saw that one on 60 minutes last night... Danged MIRACULOUS... I really think they will come up with a CA cure..or at least long remission in the next 10 years


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

bayrunner said:


> Two years ago I started having clumps of blood when I urinated. Turned out I had bladder cancer. The urologist only solution was to remove my bladder and have me use a bag. I did research on the web and found an experimental procedure. They took a genetically altered tuberculosis virus and using a catheter left it in my bladder for a couple of hours. This caused my immune system to go crazy and attack the cancer. After a course of doing this once a week for 3 weeks every 3 months I am now cancer free. Unfortunately, this was $4,000 a dose and not covered by my insurance since it is an experimental drug. Here are some details http://www.macmillan.org.uk/Cancerinformation/Cancertypes/Bladder/Treatingearly/BCGtreatment.aspx


Congrats on being cancer free. Its a real shame how the fda and all these "researchers " work in America. I hear story after story of people going to Mexico to get treated for cancer and have it done cheaper and better than here. Mexico people, how screwed up is that. There is way to much money in cancer and I personaly dont think it will be cured. They will find a way to feed you meds your whole life and drain your bank account As we keep haveing our food genetically messed with.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

I really wish I could honestly say that one day there will be a cure, but there is too much money to be made off of people suffering for our country to "find a cure." It really is a crying shame. I lost both of my parents to cancer. What I'd give to have them back... They were 47 and 53.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

there is a cure for cancer (actually there are several) its all about money if you have cancer you can heal yourself with your diet, dont expect modern medicine to have an interest in saving your life.

watch "run from the cure" and "what if cannabis cure cancer" there are other ways to beat cancer these are probably the easiest though. understand cancer is a derived sickness of necessity, its about population control and money.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

I watched that, & I was blown away by how "common sense" it seemed to me.
a man has been perfecting a polio virus for 25 years so that this could happen.
absolutely genius, & perhaps I wil see a cure in my lifetime.
I agree with the previous poster in that even if proven successful, the FDA & pharm. Co's will have it tied up for years until they can profit greatly from it


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lost my Dad to Cancer a year ago. Started on his lungs. Docs said they removed it all. Chemo was for preventative measures. A year later it showed up as brain cancer. Had another operation and again Docs were positive they got it all. Less than 6 months later the cancer came back, this time in his spinal column. Nothing the docs could do at this point. The cancer slowly wrapped itself around the spinal column until it dang near paralyzed him and had him to the point where he could no longer walk, eat, or drink on his own. My dad was a smoker since his days in Vietnam but had quit 5 years before the cancer showed up. He was perfectly healthy at the age of 59. He was taken from us at 61. 
I hope no one has to experience that. I hope they find a cure for this in my lifetime.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Deerhunter88 said:


> I hope they find a cure for this in my lifetime.


they have, unfortunately its not in their interest to heal people of the disease they caused them to have






if you have or know someone who has cancer watch what i posted, the info needed to save your life or family members life is out there


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I pray they find something very effective, quickly. Someone very close to me has a pretty serious form of cancer and it's disheartening.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I saw the 60 minute episode. it's amazing what those guys do. If you know anyone with cancer you should watch, it is very exciting stuff

Theres a lot of money in it for sure. But one thing about cancer, it doesnt discriminate. Rich, young, powerful, old, and poor. IMHO it would be very difficult to suppress a "cure" because of the fact that EVERYONE is affected. You would have to have a conspiracy many, many complete psychopaths to withold treatment from thousands of dying children for profit.
And I wonder what the value of a cure would be world wide?


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> there is a cure for cancer (actually there are several) its all about money if you have cancer you can heal yourself with your diet, dont expect modern medicine to have an interest in saving your life.
> 
> watch "run from the cure" and "what if cannabis cure cancer" there are other ways to beat cancer these are probably the easiest though. understand cancer is a derived sickness of necessity, its about population control and money.


so just out of curiosity, I ran a Google search: "heal yourself of cancer"

this is a quote from one of the web sites (http://www.healingcancernaturally.com/heal-yourself-with-mind-power.html).

_"Several times a day pick up one dish, tell the carrots how beautiful they are and encourage them to grow._
_Hate (-)_
_Do the opposite with the others: curse them, hate them and think negative thoughts toward them._
_"Ninety-nine percent of the time, the 'plus' carrots will sprout and flourish while the â€˜minus' ones will wither and die."_
_This simple carrot experiment offers proof, says Collins, of living power of the human Mind."_

Sharkbait, I think you are a very smart guy, but you did some kind of drugs that completely fried your brain!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

lite-liner said:


> *I agree with the previous poster in that even if proven successful, the FDA & pharm. Co's will have it tied up for years until they can profit greatly from it[/*QUOTE]
> 
> This is complete bull chit. Don't you think that employees, executives, share holders and all of their families of 'Big Pharma' and the FDA contract cancer NOW. Do you really think they would withhold a cure and watch themselves or their families go thru the horrors of death from cancer for a few bucks. I got a little more faith in mankind than that...:headknock


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

This is complete bull chit. Don't you think that employees, executives, share holders and all of their families of 'Big Pharma' and the FDA contract cancer NOW. Do you really think they would withhold a cure and watch themselves or their families go thru the horrors of death from cancer for a few bucks. I got a little more faith in mankind than that...:headknock[/QUOTE]

x2-


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

The pharm companies want patents. If a potential cure is unpatentable, they will not spend money researching it.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

TOTAL BS ??
The same gov that subsidizes & taxes entire industries that are based on getting consumers addicted to their products
the same FDA that refuses to "short-track" proven medicines being produced at a Generic level due to legal wrangling by profit-hungry corporate attorneys representing pharmaceutical giants

ya, tortuga overall I have more faith in mankind than that too.
but greed is a powerful adversary.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

lite-liner said:


> TOTAL BS ??
> The same gov that subsidizes & taxes entire industries that are based on getting consumers addicted to their products
> the same FDA that refuses to "short-track" proven medicines being produced at a Generic level due to legal wrangling by profit-hungry corporate attorneys representing pharmaceutical giants
> 
> ...


There is a huge difference between this^ and watching your child die a horrible death for money. Too many people are affected by cancer. Also remember there would be a huge amount of money to be made for the company that had a patent on a cure. And the prestige. It would be one of the greatest medical achievment of all time.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

I agree 100%, in principal. & I hope it comes to fruition. The older I get the more important this topic is in my life
My cousin's husband died of that very cancer they highlighted.
By the time they found it, he was dead in 3 weeks.
I always pray for the right thing to be done. It doesn't always happen.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

for the guy who said i fried my brain. i say what you think of me is none of my business

they are purposefully giving people cancer, they have no interest in curing it, think of the billions of dollars of revenue made off dying people yearly, it is also a form of population control

Vitamin B-17 also has amazing cancer killing properties, research it








this is what happens when rats ingest GMOs

these are what your being poisoned by every time you drink or eat from something that been in contact with plastic
Bisphenol A (BPA)- causes breast cancer and a slew of other problems
Phthalates- causes early puberty and breast cancer
Vinyl Chloride- another cancer causing chemical
Dioxin- known carcinogen and endocrine disrupter
Styrene- another carcinogen

on top of that we feel the need to put fluoride in our public municipal water supplies which does all of this to people in extremely low levels and the body does not pass it

Reduction in nicotinic acetylcholine receptors	Reduction in lipid content	Impaired antioxidant defense systems
Damage to the hippocampus	Damage to the Purkinje cells	Increased uptake of aluminum
Formation of beta-amyloid plaques (the classic brain abnormality in Alzheimer's disease)	Exacerbation of lesions induced by iodine deficiency	*Accumulation of fluoride in the pineal gland*,(this is the reason why its done and the most disturbing)
flouride has also been linked to autism and recently people are being warned to not feed formula to babies with tap water in it due to the fluoride and its toxic nature..

so on top of those things we also drink fountain drinks all the time as a society, basically the difference in between bottled soda and fountain drinks is one chemical Dimethylpolysiloxane which can and does contain formaldehyde one of the most toxic substances on the planet..wonder why your fries taste so good its because they are fried in "phase oil" with Dimethylpolysiloxane added as a anti-foaming agent (fast food restaurants are killing our country with cancer)

do some research into birth control and you will see how its killing our species and the world around us.

your cell phone that you carry everywhere is causing you cancer as well, so is your microwave, not only does it destroys any nutritional value in your food by microwave partical radiation it also harms the human body..

i can go on, the point is the American people are poisoned and asleep, right where we are supposed to be right where they want us. i can get into the bigger reasons on why they are doing this to us but that should be in another thread.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

cannabinoids potentially saving you or your families lives...

Attempt to explain colors to the blind, or sound to the deaf, and he will call you a liar! The invisible truth is the same to the mind who can't perceive it. But I'd rather be called a liar and a madman than to go back to being unable to perceive


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Lucky said:


> I really wish I could honestly say that one day there will be a cure, but there is too much money to be made off of people suffering for our country to "find a cure." It really is a crying shame. I lost both of my parents to cancer. What I'd give to have them back... They were 47 and 53.


This. There will never be a cure. Its a multi billion dollar business. Plus its also population control in this over crowded world consuming all its resources.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Who is "they".


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I am a walking miracle. I survived stage 4 type B aggressive hodgkins disease. 12 years in remission. For my 27th bday on top of the world with zero syptoms (except a lil lump in my neck) MD Anderson's words were "Go home and die"....along with several other cancer doctors that we sought out. Guess they and big Pharma didnt want my money....Dr. Conlon fought this with me for over a year and saved me. God is good all the time. I had a tumor the size of a soccer ball in between my lungs and another the size of a softball in my neck and a dozen more all over. never knew it no syptoms (felt a small bump in my neck when shaving...felt like a pimple).

I have never seen drugs in my life. Barely drink (still have some beers left over from a 12 pack from last years fathers day). Never did what anyone would call harmful things. I asked him what could have caused this and he said Beaumont to Houston is the cancer capital of the world....next would be Baton Rouge to New Orleans. Its not what you do or dont do. Its not a conspiracy as proven by youtube (idiots). Go talk to actual doctors before you spew this kaka....


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> Who is "they".


the Illuminati who is controlled by things that are not human

the veil is falling the truth about them is going to be revealed soon, they are having a harder and harder time remaining in disguise. HD video has the potential to catch their true form. many in politics, news, Hollywood and those around the president are not human and have been caught in increasing numbers on live video.









this "guy" is running around with obama there are hundreds of "people" caught on HD camera showing features that are clearly not human just in the last few months


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

bud you are either the greatest troll in the history of trolls, in the history of the internet..........or .......well......

I'm gonna go with troll.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Gotta go with troll as well.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*....*



SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> the Illuminati who is controlled by things that are not human
> 
> the veil is falling the truth about them is going to be revealed soon, they are having a harder and harder time remaining in disguise. HD video has the potential to catch their true form. many in politics, news, Hollywood and those around the president are not human and have been caught in increasing numbers on live video.
> 
> ...


Dude, can you pass me what you are smokin', just a little, been a rough day at work!



Deerhunter88 said:


> Lost my Dad to Cancer a year ago. Started on his lungs. Docs said they removed it all. Chemo was for preventative measures. A year later it showed up as brain cancer. Had another operation and again Docs were positive they got it all. Less than 6 months later the cancer came back, this time in his spinal column. Nothing the docs could do at this point. The cancer slowly wrapped itself around the spinal column until it dang near paralyzed him and had him to the point where he could no longer walk, eat, or drink on his own. My dad was a smoker since his days in Vietnam but had quit 5 years before the cancer showed up. He was perfectly healthy at the age of 59. He was taken from us at 61.
> I hope no one has to experience that. I hope they find a cure for this in my lifetime.


Deerhunter,
Sorry for your loss. My father also died due to lung cancer. He did several tours in Vietnam. Was your father "in country"? Did he get 100% disability from the VA? Is your mom still around? If so, and your dad did not apply for disability through the VA, make sure you do now. Your mom may be eligible for survivor benefits.

Some info. from the VA's website.
*Veterans Exposed to Agent Orange and Other Herbicides*

A Veteran who served in the Republic of Vietnam between Jan. 9,1962, and May 7, 1975, is presumed to have been exposed to Agent Orange and other herbicides used in support of military operations.
VA presumes the following diseases to be service-connected for such exposed Veterans: AL amyloidosis, chloracne or other acneform disease similar to chloracne, porphyria cutanea tarda, soft-tissue sarcoma (other than osteosarcoma, chondrosarcoma, Kaposiâ€™s sarcoma or mesothelioma), Hodgkinâ€™s disease, multiple myeloma, respiratory cancers (lung, bronchus, larynx, trachea), non-Hodgkinâ€™s lymphoma, prostate cancer, acute and sub-acute peripheral neuropathy, diabetes mellitus (Type 2), all chronic B-cell leukemias (including, but not limited to, hairy-cell leukemia and chronic lymphocytic leukemia), Parkinsonâ€™s disease, and ischemic heart disease.

How to apply for DIC (Dependency and Indemnity Compensation):
http://benefits.va.gov/COMPENSATION/types-dependency_and_indemnity.asp


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

wow where did that come from


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Holy smokes did he say Illuminati? I didn't realize this Illuminati feller was involved. Hope he didn't read where I called him a crazy psychopaths. I'm bugging out to the bunker and laying low for while, just in case. Got a case of ammo and MRE's. COME AND GET ME ILLUMINATI! You cancer spreading maggot. I got some lead with your name on it.

Seriously that's kind of scary stuff. if you are for real, you might want to discuss with someone.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

.....take a picture in front of and through glass....incredible the aliens and "enquiring" stuff you can generate....this is one of the dumbest conspiracy pictures i have ever seen.

Do better....


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

to be completely honest i dont want you to believe me, i would rather be considered crazy than to be taken seriously, that is safer for me

i was born into a family that is Illuminati(Carnegie bloodline), my blood is more important than most would believe. 
i have seen things and been involved with things that have given me the unique ability to see the whole picture and not be under the MK Ultra mind control that most are under. 
to be completely honest it took me a long time(many years of personally experience and research) to fully understand the scope of whats going on. 
David Iche was right
for a time i thought the version in the bible of angels and demons was the truth, its not. Christianity was made by them to control the populous. all religions have come from them and they own them all "where attention goes, energy flows" (this is super important) when you idol those in Hollywood or pray in church to your religion you are adding to their power

i have no loyalty to the Illuminati and will speak against them as much as i can without crossing the line. if the people of this planet knew what went on between the world leaders and the royal families no place would be safe for them. the royal families have ritualistically killed and eaten hundreds of thousands of people through the years. the royal bloodlines are not human, they are using a species of hybrids to control the planet through the Illuminati. there are a number of extremely well known people in politics who are not human and take part in the sacrificial rituals, andrew kissinger and hilarly clinton are two well known ones in the US, they are both "handlers" as well

the information i have shared is already out there to find, more and more people are waking up from the MK Ultra mind control they are under and starting to see the world as it really is..

this web site and all major media sources are controlled by masonic forces, there are those here to muddle the truth(like alex jones does) Illuminati disinformation agents. some make up lies to confuse people, others will attack those that are on the right track personally to try to steer them in another direction or shut the up so others are not "inlightened" to the truth

one of the mods to this sight is flying this







which is the same as this









and when every hollywood performer is doing this








and this








and these things









if you cant see what im talking about you are a victim of MK ultra mind control just as they want you to be


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

ok, I've changed my mind.

Sharkbait, I apologize for making fun of you, I apologize for any of my humor that was made, to your discredit.

you should change your screen name to batchitcrazydudethatneedsserioushelp.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

BertS said:


> ok, I've changed my mind.
> 
> Sharkbait, I apologize for making fun of you, I apologize for any of my humor that was made, to your discredit.
> 
> you should change your screen name to batchitcrazydudethatneedsserioushelp.


Lmao!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

It seems every time i read certain peoples posts I am victimized.....

Please....fish....hunt....enjoy the things 2cool is about....Life is empty and meaningless. Its the meaning you put to everything that stems the rest of you.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Attempt to explain colors to the blind, or sound to the deaf, and he will call you a liar! The invisible truth is the same to the mind who can't perceive it. But I'd rather be called a liar and a madman than to go back to being unable to perceive..

i would rather be a liar or a madman than be under the control many of you are under.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

BertS said:


> bud you are either the greatest troll in the history of trolls, in the history of the internet..........or .......well......
> 
> I'm gonna go with troll.





Game-Over said:


> Gotta go with troll as well.


No way, extraterrestrial.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

this guy is right(david icke) im honestly not sure why he is still alive i believe its be because they are so close to the end game it no longer matters


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> No way, extraterrestrial.


i except that


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> Attempt to explain colors to the blind, or sound to the deaf, and he will call you a liar! The invisible truth is the same to the mind who can't perceive it. But I'd rather be called a liar and a madman than to go back to being unable to perceive..
> 
> i would rather be a liar or a madman than be under the control many of you are under.


Attempt to show reality and logical reasoning to some and they will act the same....


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, everyone meet morks stoned hipster cousin, shatkbait.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

just as long as no one talks about avatars


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

told yah...

just beacuse someone is masonic does not mean they are bad, my opinion is most have no idea what they are actually promoting, if he knew he was promoting what people have called demons for century's he would not support masonic agendas. it is literally the 1% doing the most evil things on the planet and these people are Illuminati or of the original 13 families bloodlines, most claiming they are masonic are not in the know and are good people


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

this creature though..has lived many human lifetimes








another in the royal bloodline (lord rothschild)
these are the faces of true evil, these are the creatures that are known as demons, they eat humans(thus the cannibal theme that so prevalent in our society) 
they ate princess Diana and her unborn baby too since she was ritualistically killed


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Drugs are bad SharkBait.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Mad Mike said:


> Drugs are bad SharkBait.


 i actually totally agree pharmaceuticals and hard drugs are bad, plants naturally grown from the ground on the other hand can and do have medical and spiritual benefits. every plant on the planet has some purpose even if its a poison


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Do you have any opinions on the use of electroshock treatment for patients suffering from paranoid delusions? Its been shown to work with those suffering from severe mania.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Sharkbait, dude! Are you being serious, or are you just the ultimate 2cool "catfish"? Either way, you do a great job stirring things up here. BUT, if the Illuminati read your posts, aren't you afraid of being "dissapeared"? I'd miss your BTB videos if the grays get word that you are outing them.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

You know Skarkbait, The one thing that ****** me off about your posts, is that you can't resize your pictures worth a crud.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

just gonna go ahead and say this believe it or not, many remember what i said years ago about my parents and my child, what i said is directly related to what im talking about now(i would rather not go into it thanks for the understanding). 
ritualistic sexual child abuse is the norm in Illuminati families, this is the reason im willing to speak out, if i can save one child from going through what i or my child went through i have helped someone. 
just know that in your life times the truth is going to be revealed. the earth and its inhabitants of all species are on the edge of a mass awakening.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

jesco said:


> Sharkbait, dude! Are you being serious, or are you just the ultimate 2cool "catfish"? Either way, you do a great job stirring things up here. BUT, if the Illuminati read your posts, aren't you afraid of being "dissapeared"? I'd miss your BTB videos if the grays get word that you are outing them.


talking out is allowed as long as certain rules are maintained, if i did say the wrong thing i believe it could come back on me. though i believe because of my bloodline death is not the method they would choose to deal with me.

there are others revealing their secrets who have not been silenced david iche is one of them, like i said i belive they no longer care if the populous knows at this point, it may be too late to stop the plan thats in action even if the world knew about it


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

now I'm confused. The illuminati AREN'T just the guys that change the lightbulbs in the Vatican?

just put down the lighter, & step away from the bong, dude..................


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Are "they" responsible for chemtrails?


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Carnegie bloodline, as in Andrew Carnegie?

Man, and I thought the walking dead season finale was going to be the best entertainment I saw this week!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Dat boy aint right!!*



SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i actually totally agree pharmaceuticals and hard drugs are bad, plants naturally grown from the ground on the other hand can and do have medical and spiritual benefits. every plant on the planet has some purpose even if its a poison


LOLOLOL!!! :rybka:


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Steelersfan said:


> Carnegie bloodline, as in Andrew Carnegie?


im henry bradley martinIII
my dad is henry bradley martin jr
his father was henry bradley martin
he married helen phipps 
daughter of henry phipps jr the best friend and business partner of andrew carnegie 
they both were owners of Carnagie Steel Co.
henry phipps was worth over $60 million on the books at his death and started Bessimer Trust, one of the most influential banks on the planet that deals specifically with the wealth of "the family" 
the blood lines of carnagie and phipps go back to the original 13 royal families
i have made my point and am not going to explain further. 
the money that is in Bessimer Trust is cursed i have seen it first hand, and i use none of it.

one wonders in my position if fate and destiny are set, do we really have any control over our destiny? im honeslty not sure at this point, one thing i will say is along the way somewhere i lost my fear of death and it set me free
there really are only two true emotions that all other emotions are split from
Fear and love
i choose to be an agent of love instead of fear like i was supposed to be


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

When I was growing up the old man across the street used to tell me a lot of bizarre stuff. My parents used to say he was crazy. I remember he used to speak about aliens running the world. I think this was before manned spaced flight and space creatures were not being talked about. He was retired and very rich. I am starting to wonder as what little I remember sounds familiar.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

bloodlines don't contain "best friend & business partners", 

entertaining, though.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i just gave you everything you need to trace the bloodline
not that i need to prove anything further







but here....just saying
people like me are out there, those of the bloodline who dont obey..


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i just gave you everything you need to trace the bloodline
> not that i need to prove anything further
> but here....just saying
> people like me are out there, those of the bloodline who dont obey..


Sharkbait,

you don't have to keep trying to convince us.

everyone here believes you are crazy. lol


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

The Illuminati killed 2Pac


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

im actually totally fine with that, like i said its safer for me and allows me to say what i want to say with less chance of reprocussions


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

StinkBait said:


> The Illuminati killed 2Pac


absolutely, and micheal jackson, and robin williams, princess dianna ect ect. (then they ate them because they were ritualistically killed, and thats what they do)


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

The Illuminati have killed 2Pac, Michael Jackson, Bob Marley, Marilyn Monroe, Jon Lennon, Jimi Hendrix, John F. Kennedy, Abraham Lincoln, Princess Diana, Martin Luther King, the list goes on.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I knew there was something weird about that Vanilla Ice dude...


----------



## d4tsey (Jun 28, 2010)

Shark bait... all joking aside. I have spent a lot of years , ignorantly i might add,researching the why, Cancer specifically. I have lost family members, i have lost friends, I am watching a teammate of my oldest son who is 18 battle a rare form of cancer. My youngest son who is 9 Just watched his best friend have to bury his Father. Why?!? All of this makes no sense!! Any practical ,sane ,normal, loving,caring human being would have to ask why!
The medical and Pharmaceutical industry is one the largest profit making entities in the existence of mankind. If there were to be a cure tomorrow it would bankrupt our nation. That is a fact. Facts are easy because they are real. I don't believe that anybody can argue that. MD Anderson looks like Taj Mahal. My brother is in the Pharmaceutical industry and he truly cares about the people he helps,but I think he has been brain washed to think a certain way about the drugs he pushes. Don't get me wrong drugs are not all bad , it does not have to be all one way or the other, we need to have a balance . If i need a heart valve replace I want the most talented surgeon I can find! It is awesome that the Talent and technology is there to save lives.
My oldest son is able to play baseball right now because of an amazing Pediatric Orthopedic Surgeon. So its not all GOOD and its not all BAD. 
As for all of the other stuff ,maybe its crazy ,maybe its not ,maybe we want to live life in ignorance and bliss. There is no doubt that things go on behind closed doors but society cant handle (IF TRUE) that kind of info. That is a fact as well.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

very well said


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

This thread has certainly taken a turn. An interesting biological/medical post has become, well, bizarre, to say the least. Will the surf temp PLEASE hit 72 so we can get out there and away from our keyboards?? I think a lot of us have "cabin fever".


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

d4tsey said:


> Shark bait... all joking aside. I have spent a lot of years , ignorantly i might add,researching the why, Cancer specifically. I have lost family members, i have lost friends, I am watching a teammate of my oldest son who is 18 battle a rare form of cancer. My youngest son who is 9 Just watched his best friend have to bury his Father. Why?!? All of this makes no sense!! Any practical ,sane ,normal, loving,caring human being would have to ask why!
> The medical and Pharmaceutical industry is one the largest profit making entities in the existence of mankind. If there were to be a cure tomorrow it would bankrupt our nation. That is a fact. Facts are easy because they are real. I don't believe that anybody can argue that. MD Anderson looks like Taj Mahal. My brother is in the Pharmaceutical industry and he truly cares about the people he helps,but I think he has been brain washed to think a certain way about the drugs he pushes. Don't get me wrong drugs are not all bad , it does not have to be all one way or the other, we need to have a balance . If i need a heart valve replace I want the most talented surgeon I can find! It is awesome that the Talent and technology is there to save lives.
> My oldest son is able to play baseball right now because of an amazing Pediatric Orthopedic Surgeon. So its not all GOOD and its not all BAD.
> As for all of the other stuff ,maybe its crazy ,maybe its not ,maybe we want to live life in ignorance and bliss. There is no doubt that things go on behind closed doors but society cant handle (IF TRUE) that kind of info. That is a fact as well.


 Humans have never lived longer lives than they do now. Infant mortality in developed countries is at an all time low. My mother's Alzheimer's is being held in check thanks to the pharmaceutical companies research and development. I don't see the pharmaceutical industry as being evil. Quite the contrary. R&D is expensive, and if there is no profit in it, it wouldn't be done.

People have been saying that the world is going down hill since day 1.
It seems to me the trend is that the world is, overall, getting better and better.
And when the trout get into the surf, it will be even better!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i would like to point out generally if you follow the money or look at the motives you can see why people do what they do.

they try to give me money i dont take, im not saying this because of money obviously

so what could i have to gain from saying what most consider nonsense? why would i go out of my way to say these thing? honestly what could i gain?

the only thing i can gain is the knowledge i may have helped a few people awaken to the truth and possibly saved a few children from ritualistic sexual child abuse. i have very little to gain from saying what im saying and allot to lose..

by the way my wife and i have been together for 8 years today and i will be spending the day with her, i will likely post again tomorrow on this subject
until then do some research. watch some David Iche, search YouTube for the truth its there for you to find


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

this is Dave Chappelle talking about the Illuminati controlled Hollywood and those that they try to make look crazy when they talk out against the Illuminati.

â€œThe worst thing to call somebody is crazy. It's dismissive. "I don't understand this person. So they're crazy." That's bullsh!t. These people are not crazy. They strong people. Maybe their environment is a little sick.â€


----------



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Deerhunter said:


> Veterans Exposed to Agent Orange and Other Herbicides[/B]
> 
> A Veteran who served in the Republic of Vietnam between Jan. 9,1962, and May 7, 1975, is presumed to have been exposed to Agent Orange and other herbicides used in support of military operations.
> VA presumes the following diseases to be service-connected for such exposed Veterans: AL amyloidosis, chloracne or other acneform disease similar to chloracne, porphyria cutanea tarda, soft-tissue sarcoma (other than osteosarcoma, chondrosarcoma, Kaposiâ€™s sarcoma or mesothelioma), Hodgkinâ€™s disease, multiple myeloma, respiratory cancers (lung, bronchus, larynx, trachea), non-Hodgkinâ€™s lymphoma, prostate cancer, acute and sub-acute peripheral neuropathy, diabetes mellitus (Type 2), all chronic B-cell leukemias (including, but not limited to, hairy-cell leukemia and chronic lymphocytic leukemia), Parkinsonâ€™s disease, and ischemic heart disease.
> ...


My dad was " in country". Although they did not qualify him for 100% until the month before he died. My dad did not try and get any compensation from the VA until he could no longer work. He didn't even want to do that. 
I believe my mother is still getting some of these benefits.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> one of the mods to this sight is flying this


What is that?

TH


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Holy chit I think this is an April fools thread


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Sharkbait- why does your claim of "not taking money" affect anything? 

What does eating people do for those that you claim eat people? Who has been eaten? 

Do you think citing Dave Chappelle is the most convincing course?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

You can prove anything on youtube....it's all there. Best source out there! .....roll eyes....


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

last post today.



Trouthunter said:


> What is that?
> 
> TH


 the eye of horus or the eye of rah
which is the same as the eye you see everywhere these days



cman said:


> Sharkbait- why does your claim of "not taking money" affect anything?
> 
> What does eating people do for those that you claim eat people? Who has been eaten?
> 
> Do you think citing Dave Chappelle is the most convincing course?


money is the tool used to corrupt men, what im saying is i would rather just get by and be happy than be corrupted, the money that was made by Carnagie Steel Co. is important and so is what was done to obtain it.

generally its not cannabilsm its predation, the things taking part in the royal rituals true form is not human, they feed upon the human and aryan race as predators of both emotions and flesh and blood. the humans eating other humans are either hybrids or just crazy. all those in hollywood that are ritually killed are eaten, anyone ritually killed is eaten. out of the hundreds of thousands of people who disappear annually many of those are eaten..babies are the preferred meal to them at 3, 5, and 7 months(as well as fetuses) though all other ages are consumed as well. actually the queen has been accused of being a cannibal for a long time. they get certain drugs from it and they do rituals with the remains that have to do with mono atomic or *********** gold. this is a secret im not going to go into to.

Dave Chappele is relevant because he is right in the middle of it he is in a unique position to speak out as much as he can without stepping over the line.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

How exactly do you 'cook' these people that you are gonna eat ??

In an oven..or are they best slow roasted over a good charcoal
fire ???

Do you use any particular sauce...or just a little salt and pepper ??

Guess I may have to ask the Queen....

:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> last post today.
> 
> the eye of horus or the eye of rah
> which is the same as the eye you see everywhere these days


The Eye of Horus and the Eye of Ra are not the same. To make a even finer point, the "All seeing Eye or Eye of Providence" has nothing to do with them either and that is what you see today. To confuse them or try and put them together makes me discount what you have said.

The Eye of Ra was a protection of "ordinary people and their homes". It was celebrated for the life-giving powers. It was also used in aggression. When evil was around, the Eye of Ra would use the heat of the sun to seek out and destroy evil. I have been fascinated with Egyptian culture and hieroglyphs for 35+ years.

If someone or some group steals the symbols for themselves and tries to pervert it, it's not the fault of the original meanings. Another example is a certain German symbol that is seen today as evil. They stole it from other cultures and perverted it. The swastika to this day it is a sacred symbol in Hinduism, Buddhism as well as some others. But all people see is the evil that was done under it, even thought it has been around over 5000 years.

I made this avatar and have used it on 2cool since day 1 of me joining up. I just like it.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I have to say, this is a very entertaining thread. Wow. Sharkbait you are obvioulsy a very bright guy. High IQ. And I have no doubt you believe in what you have written. I am curious, what does your wife think of your beliefs? Other members of your immediate family?


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*..*



Deerhunter88 said:


> My dad was " in country". Although they did not qualify him for 100% until the month before he died. My dad did not try and get any compensation from the VA until he could no longer work. He didn't even want to do that.
> I believe my mother is still getting some of these benefits.


My dad qualified for 100% 3 days after he passed away. 
I think it is the least the Gov./VA can do for the veterans that have put their lives on the line for our freedom. My mom is continuing to received DIC benefits and will to her last day. It is on par with Social Security so it is nothing to sneeze at. 
Some people don't even know these benefits exist and is why I brought it up.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

agonzales1981 said:


> Holy chit I think this is an April fools thread


 I'm with you. I think he just started it a day early to cover up the April Fools joke.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

mrau said:


> I'm with you. I think he just started it a day early to cover up the April Fools joke.


if that were the case, he started way before yesterday.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow is right..
Hope that wasnt that to conspicuous
I don't want to draw attention to my blood lineage.. (kinfolks)
Plus my dogs don't like spaceships


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

new day, and new discoveries await.........


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You folks don't know 'Sharkey'... He's dead serious on this stuff...


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Interweb gold in the making.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i just gave you everything you need to trace the bloodline
> not that i need to prove anything further
> 
> 
> ...


I believe you bro!

I do have a couple questions.

Did you say you are from the Carnival bloodline?

Why can't they eat and abuse gars instead of celebrities and children? What is it that celebrities and kids have they need?


----------



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sharkbait, this is the illuminati leader for your district. You have violated several agreements. Please do not continue


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Aggie1127 said:


> Sharkbait, this is the illuminati leader for your district. You have violated several agreements. Please do not continue


How can an Aggie be part of the 'Illuminati' ????

:rotfl:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm bringing this back to the top. I'm working all night and I missed this thread somehow. I'm fricken mesmerized by the whole thing..... What we need on this thread is more Sharkbait.....:dance:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

BretE said:


> I'm bringing this back to the top. I'm working all night and I missed this thread somehow. I'm fricken mesmerized by the whole thing..... What we need on this thread is more Sharkbait.....:dance:






















then go to youtube, search Illuminati


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

We need Senator Joe McCarthy back again. He could find a 
commie under every rock.. He would have an orgasm
looking for these illuminatti....LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/sociopolitica/esp_sociopol_illuminati_11b.htm

1953  Joe McCarthy had caught onto the  New World Order. Although the history books and papers report that he was "commie" hunting, If one reads Joe McCarthyâ€™s own words it is clear he was gunning for the New World Order. Senator Joe McCarthy subpoenaed William P. Bundy to testify. The Senator knew he could expose a great deal if William P. Bundy was questioned, eyen if he might try to lie. The calling card to get the subpoena was the fact that William had donated at least $500 to help communist spy Hiss defend himself. Hissâ€™s brother Donald worked for Covington & Burling when William was there, and Alger had worked at the firm Williamâ€™s Dad had worked at. McCarthy sent down many subpoenas but Allen Dulles, who was part of the llluminati and the CIA director ignored the subpoenas, and eventually was able to get William P. out of the country so that he would not have to face McCarthyâ€™s questions. 

The State Dept. was going to arrest William P. at the dock as he was trying to escape on the Queen Mary, but Alien Dulles was able to get the State Dept. to call off the arrest, and William P. Bundy sailed. McCarthy wrote Allen Dulles, "I note your refusal to give us any answers to our questions. Your insistence is very revealing. It would seem that the last man in the world who would try to protect and hide the facts about one of his top officerâ€™s [Bundy] association with, and contributions to, a convicted traitor would be the head of the CIA. I think it necessary for me to call your attention to the tremendous damage you thereby do to this organization. That the matter cannot and will not rest here is, of course, obvious." (_A Biography of Eleanor. Allen. and John Foster Dulles and their family network_ by Leonard Mosley, p.322) Lou Russell who was an important figure in the House of Un-American Activities Committee (HUAC) was part of the Illuminati power structure. This is something one wouldnâ€™t expect. It appears like some of the men McCarthy thought were on his side werenâ€™t. 

While the Hiss/Bundy affair led to McCarthy (a genuine patriot) being killed and discredited, someone else who was a socialist of the CFR was given wide publicity as an anti-communist hero from what happened to Hiss. Funny how the credit is distributed by the establishment media. This socialist was Richard Nixon (CFR). He was given false credit for convicting Hiss (CFR) to build a false public image as an anti-communist crusader. Nixon did not do the footwork etc., to get Hiss convicted contrary to the false image the establishment newspapers and history books give. It is Lou Russell who helped Nixon get Hiss convicted. Was McCarthy and Hiss used? It appears so. John Smith now puts out the theory contained in his book Alger Hiss: The True Story which claims Alger Hiss was framed. So we have come full circle. 

The communist agent that almost ruined William P. Bundyâ€™s career, because Bundy was Alger Hissâ€™s and Donald Hissâ€™s friend, is now exonerated by a book written by an establishment researcher. Later, protected by his "anti-communist" mask, Nixon would recognize Red China, among many other pro-communist NWO acts. By trying to subject a member of one of the top 13 Illuminati families to Congressional questioning, McCarthy had signed his death warrant. It was not long before the Illuminati killed McCarthy. And they have dragged this great patriotâ€™s name through the mud. Skull and Bones George Bush was still taking pot shots at Joe McCarthy during the 1992 Presidential campaign.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Anybody else here Illuminati? I have a few questions.......

Btw....you're avatar thingy is starting to kinda freak me out there Bill......


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

With all due respect, Bill..I think your quote was stretching on the cause of his death.. I had no respect for McCarthy back then...and/or the Illuminati, then or now...but a lot of 'theories' are simply responsible for selling books..
*

"McCarthy died in Bethesda Naval Hospital on May 2, 1957, at the age of 48. The official cause of his death was listed as acute hepatitis, an inflammation of the liver. It was hinted in the press that he died of alcoholism, an estimation that is now accepted by contemporary biographers.* He was given a state funeral attended by 70 senators, and a Solemn Pontifical Requiem Mass was said before more than 100 priests and 2,000 others at Washington's St. Matthew's Cathedral. Thousands of people viewed the body in Washington. He was buried in St. Mary's Parish Cemetery, Appleton, Wisconsin, where more than 17,000 filed through St. Mary's Church to pay their last respects. Three senatorsâ€"George W. Malone, William E. Jenner, and Herman Welkerâ€"had flown from Washington to Appleton on the plane carrying McCarthy's casket. Robert F. Kennedy quietly attended the funeral in Wisconsin. McCarthy was survived by his wife, Jean, and their adopted daughter, Tierney."


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

X2 Bret. I thought this was one of the most interesting threads in a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Shark baiy what does your wife /family thank of your beliefs? Please tell me you are not preaching it to your children?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> X2 Bret. I thought this was one of the most interesting threads in a long time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm busy researching these fellas right now, I'll be back....


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Excellent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Post 97, if Katy is ripe, and wants to play Illumi(whatever) lets get busy, Just saying.
I'd prolly hit it.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

So far, looks like this New World Order is gonna be headed up by Jay Z, BeyoncÃ©, Madonna and a few other geniuses. I think I'm gonna throw my hat in the ring on this one. First I need to hit up Sharkbait for some serious advice!.....


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

*Soylent Green Is People !!!
*


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Fishing Logic again



TH


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> With all due respect, Bill..I think your quote was stretching on the cause of his death.. I had no respect for McCarthy back then...and/or the Illuminati, then or now...but a lot of 'theories' are simply responsible for selling books..
> *
> 
> "McCarthy died in Bethesda Naval Hospital on May 2, 1957, at the age of 48. The official cause of his death was listed as acute hepatitis, an inflammation of the liver. It was hinted in the press that he died of alcoholism, an estimation that is now accepted by contemporary biographers.* He was given a state funeral attended by 70 senators, and a Solemn Pontifical Requiem Mass was said before more than 100 priests and 2,000 others at Washington's St. Matthew's Cathedral. Thousands of people viewed the body in Washington. He was buried in St. Mary's Parish Cemetery, Appleton, Wisconsin, where more than 17,000 filed through St. Mary's Church to pay their last respects. Three senatorsâ€"George W. Malone, William E. Jenner, and Herman Welkerâ€"had flown from Washington to Appleton on the plane carrying McCarthy's casket. Robert F. Kennedy quietly attended the funeral in Wisconsin. McCarthy was survived by his wife, Jean, and their adopted daughter, Tierney."


I'm just passing the time to help Bret pass the time.

I in no way believe anything other than those people on the internet believe what they say/post.

I'm not scared of the boogieman


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> Shark baiy what does your wife /family thank of your beliefs? Please tell me you are not preaching it to your children?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His family is trying to kill him, do a search here on 2cool and you should be able to find it. He posted about it a year or two ago.

Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Guess I need to hookup with a subscription to Ancestery.com after all. Curiousity's got the best of me after reading all of this. See what kind of bloodlines my kinfolks have, sure hope it aint tainted!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Me Too , Mr. Bill, but I am scared of Charcky!

Oh by the way before the continued Rant Happy Easter!!



bill said:


> I'm just passing the time to help Bret pass the time.
> 
> I in no way believe anything other than those people on the internet believe what they say/post.
> 
> I'm not scared of the boogieman


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> ............watch some David Iche, search YouTube for the truth its there for you to find


So I learned about David Iche....

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Icke

"At the heart of his theories lies the idea that a secret group of reptilian humanoids called the Babylonian Brotherhood (including George W. Bush, Queen Elizabeth II, Kris Kristofferson and Boxcar Willie) controls humanity, and that many prominent figures are reptilian.[2]

He further proposes that the Moon is an artificial construct â€" "probably a hollowed-out planetoid" â€" from which the reptilians broadcast an "artificial sense of self and the world" that humans mistakenly perceive as reality.[3]

David Vaughan Icke (/aÉªk/; ike, born 29 April 1952) is an English writer, public speaker and a former professional footballer and sports broadcaster. He promotes conspiracy theories about global politics and has written extensively about them.

Icke was a BBC television sports presenter and spokesman for the Green Party, when in 1990 a psychic told him that he was a healer who had been placed on Earth for a purpose, and that the spirit world was going to pass messages to him. In March 1991 he held a press conference to announce that he was a "Son of the Godhead"


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bearwolf34 said:


> Guess I need to hookup with a subscription to Ancestery.com after all. Curiousity's got the best of me after reading all of this. See what kind of bloodlines my kinfolks have, sure hope it aint tainted!


I doubt if Ancestry.com is gonna be of much help to you, Bear, if yore ancestors fall in the 'lizard' or 'reptile' category.....:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ReptileAncestry.com

Theywalkamoungus.com


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

My dads side just drops off about 5 generations back, this is what concerns me, perhaps that was when that side of the family was reptilian? My skin does get pretty dry and scaley feeling in the winter, perhaps thats the reptile genes coming to the surface??


----------

